# Problems with Kindle Oasis 2017 bluetooth and Audible



## greyparrot (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Bluetooth fails to connect to devices previously paired and used. When I turn off the bluetooth speaker it will not connect a second time.  I have a earphone and speaker paired and have used both a least once, but neither will connect. Also if I shut bluetooth off on the Kindle it will not turn on again unless I restart the Kindle. (slide switch to on it immediately switches off) I don't shut Kindle bluetooth off normally.

2. Removing a Audible book does not remove the book from the home page until  I restart the Kindle.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Two conditions have to be fulfilled before you can listen to audiobooks:
- Bluetooth needs to be turned on on the Kindle (should see bluetooth logo in status bar at top of screen to left of WiFi logo and Battery indicator)
- a device needs to be connected. If you open the audiobook it will show Connected To [name of device] at the bottom of the screen; if nothing is connected it will say No Bluetooth Connected. Tap on that and it will list devices that you have paired before or which are in pairing mode. If your speaker (or headset) is not listed you need to put it in pairing mode so you can pair the Kindle with it.

Most speakers/headsets can only pair with one device at a time. If it is already paired to something other than your Kindle, you need to disconnect the other thing so that the speaker can pair with the Kindle. That said, I've found different BT devices have different behaviors. Check the instructions for your speaker.

Is it possible you have your Home/Library set to show ALL rather than DOWNLOADED? If it is the former, then it won't disappear from the list - but the check mark icon should go away.


----------

